# Small Electronics Repair (iPods, Phones, Cameras, etc) (USA Only)



## PohTayToez (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been fixing small electronics for about four years now, typically buying broken on eBay, fixing and reselling, but now I'd like to try also offering my skills as a service.   

I have two eBay accounts with over 650 combined feedback and I've done numerous transactions with people from this forum, some of which can be seen in my Heatware account. 

Typical Repairs:
Cell Phone: LCD, Touch Screen, Lens, Body, or Keypad Replacement
iPod: LCD, Body, Click Wheel, Headphone Jack, Hard Drive or Battery Repacement
Digital Cameras: LCD Replacement
Handheld Gaming System: LCD, Body, Button, or Battery Replacement
Laptops/MacBooks: LCD, DVD Drive, or Motherboard Replacement 

Post here or message me for a quote, please include the model and a detailed description of what is wrong with it.  You're responsible for shipping it to me, but return shipping is included in the price.  Shipping from anywhere in the United States shouldn't be more than $5 ($20 for laptops).


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a quick quote. I snagged a 1st-gen iPhone. The only thing that doesn't work is that it won't sense thumbs/fingers on the screen. The display shows perfectly, but I can't get it to do anything.


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 24, 2010)

Unfortunately on the iPhone 2G the whole front assembly is one piece, so even when the only the digitizer is broken you have to replace the LCD and the front panel as well.  I've read that it is possible to replace only the digitizer, but it's very difficult as it was never meant to be a replaceable part, and I don't think it's something that I want to attempt for the first time on someone else's phone.  

The LCD/Digitizer assembly replacement would be $120.  However, I was wondering if maybe you'd be willing to just sell me the broken iPhone, I could attempt repairing the digitizer only, and if I'm successful you could refund my purchase and I'd just charge you for the repair.  The digitizer only repair is $65.


----------



## lovely? (Mar 2, 2010)

well, i have an ipod touch 2g, i assume its got the same lcd structure as the iphone 2g? it got damp in my car, now the battery won't stay charged and parts of the screen don't work lol. and somehow everything got deleted


----------

